# Oil's coming back



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

Here we go folks, 37 new rigs in just Texas this week, Trump's agenda, less regulations, hang on to your *** ,it's fixing to get crazy. Now, I'm not a fan of high fuel prices but I don't mind, we are about to see the biggest oil field hiring in the history of this great State of Texas. Woop.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I hope you're right and not being a little too optimistic. But I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Skifffer (Aug 11, 2016)

How exactly is 37 new rigs going to lead to higher oil prices?


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

Skifffer said:


> How exactly is 37 new rigs going to lead to higher oil prices?


It won't, CnS is right, they got the math to work. It means more jobs. Drill baby Drill! Spudding on the 10th. Man I am worried!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Regardless of the price, I'd rather buy products produced by American oil.

Let the Saudis drown in theirs !


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Bocephus said:


> Regardless of the price, I'd rather buy products produced by American oil.
> 
> Let the Saudis drown in theirs !


X2. Let them beg us to buy their oil.


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

Here's the chance to start a hot shot business, a duel tandem and a good diesel truck, 30 g's,the potential? Millions. Of course many hot shot co's have gone out of business during the Obama administration, but it's time to come off of that stash of money and start a business. Not just a hotshot business, but anything oil related is fixing to go completely crazy. Remember this folks,save your money this time, f the new trucks, boats,ect.A flushed bank account with a 2000 flatscat and a' 05 4x4 will look sweet when the next oil field crisis hits.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Remember this folks,save your money this time, f the new trucks, boats,ect.A flushed bank account with a 2000 flatscat and a' 05 4x4 will look sweet when the next oil field crisis hits.


Have to agree wholeheartedly with this statement. I learned the hard way this time around. Here is hoping for a speedy rebound.


----------



## blacksheep76 (Apr 22, 2010)

Someone tell this to my boss


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

Cut n Shoot said:


> Here's the chance to start a hot shot business, a duel tandem and a good diesel truck, 30 g's,the potential? Millions. Of course many hot shot co's have gone out of business during the Obama administration, but it's time to come off of that stash of money and start a business. Not just a hotshot business, but anything oil related is fixing to go completely crazy. Remember this folks,save your money this time, f the new trucks, boats,ect.A flushed bank account with a 2000 flatscat and a' 05 4x4 will look sweet when the next oil field crisis hits.


:biggrin: we did save from the last one, even the wife agreed this time we'll play on the WI side of the game. We don't wanna become Trump wealthy, but I did make the math work at $50 oil.

Good luck to everyone, hope some folks get back in the patch.


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

Lagunaroy said:


> :biggrin: we did save from the last one, even the wife agreed this time we'll play on the WI side of the game. We don't wanna become Trump wealthy, but I did make the math work at $50 oil.
> 
> Good luck to everyone, hope some folks get back in the patch.


You did right. It's gonna be like San Francisco in '49 . The stacked rigs will be worth a fortune, all you floor hands that have been f' in the dog for last year, get your urine tests in order and get your arses out there for the best jobs.It's time to get it on.


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

price goes up a tick and everyone wants to make more so we can flood the market again and lower prices again . anyone else see this as a problem ?


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

What will raise oil prices, will be lack of foreign oil. Let's see how he deals with OPEC, and the like.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Don't know where they went but Patterson loaded up and hauled about 20 big rigs outta here (Victoria yard)in the last 2-3 weeks and they were loading again early this morning. Go get em guys, be smart this time and I don't mean just the hands.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i think texas may be early to the game. oil is still quiet in denver, OK and other hubs in the us...


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

boat_money said:


> i think texas may be early to the game. oil is still quiet in denver, OK and other hubs in the us...


Permian is where the action is, specifically in the Delaware Basin. Denver should pick up too in the DJ, but there's never been a find like what we have out west right now. At least, not in this country.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

MarkU said:


> What will raise oil prices, will be lack of foreign oil. Let's see how he deals with OPEC, and the like.


Very true.

Don't forget, oil is a commodity, Trump can do some things, but buyers will go to the lowest seller, and until we can produce at what the Saudis do, they still largely control the shots. If we could get it up to around $70 bbl, we'd be in great shape.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

goatchze said:


> Permian is where the action is, specifically in the Delaware Basin. Denver should pick up too in the DJ, but there's never been a find like what we have out west right now. At least, not in this country.


Yep, the Delaware could be incredible, and they are getting that cost down all the time.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

One of our 2Coolers who has been out of oilfield work for a long time just got picked up for new work in the Bakken. It's definitely starting back up, but I wish American companies had waited for consistent $60s before spinning back up. It's questionable given the new action whether oil will finish 2017 over $60 IMO, barring some significant event that affects production/transport somewhere in the world.


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

boat_money said:


> i think texas may be early to the game. oil is still quiet in denver, OK and other hubs in the us...


Ok, let's just say there are some 8k laterals new drills in Mcmullen county, coincidentally being drilled by H&P.

Don't mean nothing, right. You old guys can laugh now.:biggrin:

Listen, read the info is here.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

There are some companies that can drill and produce at $35, as far I know those are all in the PB. There seems to be at little bump in activity in the EF, I suspect it's all spec activity, but that's fine with me. 

There's been probably 15 rigs move out of the HP Sequin yard in the last month.


----------



## caz (Oct 23, 2006)

thank you to trump for making America great again.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

When we get going again, operate like we're going into a slow down. Watch every nickel you spend (I mean the oil companies and hands). Don't blow and go like every other boon, cause history says there's gonna be a bust. No yeti coolers in every oil hands pickup. In other words, pinch pennies. My 2 cents.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Postman said:


> When we get going again, operate like we're going into a slow down. Watch every nickel you spend (I mean the oil companies and hands). Don't blow and go like every other boon, cause history says there's gonna be a bust. No yeti coolers in every oil hands pickup. In other words, pinch pennies. My 2 cents.


It can't happen. Oil companies, large and small have to throw money around so they can be important. Pinching pennies is for fools, real oil men waste all they can so they can file bankruptcy again.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*On the land side*

We aren't buying much for ya'll to drill or push on - thank gosh that the power transmission companies are in big rebuild mode - I may not get back to spelling oil before the power transmission jobs die down and I retire -


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I hope this is real! Would be good to see work again for the oil field workers.


----------



## gjhamiltom (Jul 27, 2010)

Can wait to pay 4.00 for diesel so the oil field workers can get rich


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishofFury (Jun 2, 2015)

Next month will make 1 yr for me being laid off. I cant wait to get going again!


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

gjhamiltom said:


> Can wait to pay 4.00 for diesel so the oil field workers can get rich
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uh, what?


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Was in Odessa last week. Two major Frac customers are completely booked through 17. Nobody is calling boom but they are staying in business.


----------



## Skifffer (Aug 11, 2016)

gjhamiltom said:


> Can wait to pay 4.00 for diesel so the oil field workers can get rich
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I kind of doubt we will see crazy gas prices again for any extended period of time. The last phase of that brought to life products like Prius and Tesla just to name a few. If there is an economic incentive to pair with the environmental incentive we will finally see more of a movement away from fossil fuels. Not saying that we will ever get away from them completely but it wouldn't take much to put a dent in the already precarious demand for them and therefore the price.


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

Here's the deal,pessimism is over, optimism abounds.We could very well keep fuel prices relatively low and enjoy a unbelievable oil boom,that's the plan anyway.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

gjhamiltom said:


> Can wait to pay 4.00 for diesel so the oil field workers can get rich
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oil field workers aren't the only ones who benefit. Did you take economics in college or high school?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

bayourat said:


> Oil field workers aren't the only ones who benefit. Did you take economics in college or high school?


Neither. He didn't at all.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Oil prices will stay below $60.00/barrel through 2017.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Oil prices will stay below $60.00/barrel through 2017.


I wouldn't lay much money on that bet.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Neither. He didn't at all.


Another 16th century arts major perhaps?


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Oil prices will stay below $60.00/barrel through 2017.


A little secret. Everyone can make money at 60 dollars bbl .


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Cut n Shoot said:


> A little secret. Everyone can make money at 60 dollars bbl .


And I hope they do!


----------

